
Ensuring CSS Animations Run and Stop Gracefully - tommyjmarshall
https://www.viget.com/articles/ensuring-css-animations-run-and-stop-gracefully
======
tommyjmarshall
The author here, with a quick note: This NPM package is ideal for pre-loaders
with dynamically loaded content, lazy-loaded images, etc.

